# Boxing



## SammyB57 (Jan 6, 2005)

What are the injuries associated with amateur boxing, and how long does it take to be competitive?


----------



## Bod (Mar 14, 2005)

Surprisingly injuries due to amateur boxing are rare.

Black eyes and bloody noses are fairly common in sparring but not life threatening.

I read a statistic in a boxing manual that claimed about one death from amateur boxing every 10 years in the UK - far lower than soccer or rugby.

Because fighters are evenly matched, only box 4 rounds, and wear head protection brain injuries just don't seem to happen.

After a year to maybe 18 months you should be ready for competition, but it will depend on th reputation of your club. Mine won't let me go out until I get to a standard worthy of our club.


----------



## lklawson (Mar 15, 2005)

Bod said:
			
		

> Because fighters are evenly matched, only box 4 rounds, and wear head protection brain injuries just don't seem to happen.


 According to the AMA (iirc), Headgear has little, if any, to do with mitigating brain damage.

 Which makes sense because headgear does little to prevent to brain from being rattled about inside the skull when the head is punched.

 I can probably find a ref. if you want.

 Peace favor your sword,
 Kirk


----------



## searcher (Apr 22, 2005)

Bod said:
			
		

> Surprisingly injuries due to amateur boxing are rare.
> 
> Black eyes and bloody noses are fairly common in sparring but not life threatening.
> 
> ...


Rare injuries?  I have seen a lot of blood, bruises, and broken bones.

True that deaths are very rare, but they do happen.

Fighters are not evenly matched unless it is at a regional Golden Gloves event.  Even then it can be lop-sided.

Headgear does not prevent the brain from banging against the dura-mater and causing brain damage.   It can actually elevate it due to decreasing the chances of a knockout.  Constant repetitive blows causes brain damage, head gear or not.

The time in which you will be ready depends on the time you put in, what level you are at when you start, and what your athletic ability is at.    The more time and training and how good of condition you are in play a large part.   My Brother-in-law and myself started boxing on the same day.  I had several years of MA experience and a high level of conditioning, he did not.   I had My first fight within 4 months, he had his around a year.    We both boxed Golden Gloves for around 7 years, give or take 3 months.   We both had some minor injuries, but my B-I-L had a career ending injury.   I chose to stop fighting in the Gloves before I came up with one.    Boxing is very fun and fulfilling but it is also dangerous.   Just as getting in your car and going to work is dangerous, the big difference is that while going to work people are not trying to knock you out.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 27, 2005)

SammyB57 said:
			
		

> What are the injuries associated with amateur boxing, and how long does it take to be competitive?


 An interesting story on the challenges of amateur boxers becoming competitive as pros ("after the headgear comes off"):
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20050827/ap_on_sp_bo_ne/box_olympians_fight_on


----------



## Jagermeister (Feb 9, 2006)

Wrist and hand injuries.

edit - lol, the question was asked a year ago.  I hate it when I do that.


----------

